# Greasing my nipples! Alko Al-Ko chassis amc



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Folks


Having read about greasing al-ko chassis' 

I had mentioned this to my mate who took his to an al-ko service place, the chap there had never heard of greasing them!
Anyway they did the business after calling Al-ko.

I finally bought some grease and a grease gun and thought today I'd have a blast.

Got the jack out, but was surprised to find I have no nipples  
My mate had a good look and there are no nipples at all.


SO the point of this is to tell prospective owners you might NOT have to grease your al-ko chassis. My truck is and Adria Vision 2007.

There is an al-ko plate which states it's type as:
CA5.1800/284936

Means nowt to me.

w


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Thats one job less to do at the start of summer.


----------

